
Before You Get Too Excited About That GitHub Study… - chroma
http://slatestarcodex.com/2016/02/12/before-you-get-too-excited-about-that-github-study/
======
exolymph
Yet another sign that people read the meanings they want into most information
that they encounter.

------
Moshe_Silnorin
It's telling that this got swatted.

~~~
chroma
Considering the submission's score and age, it's far lower than it should
be.[1] But I bet that's due to user flags, not moderator action. The
moderators here are fine with controversial subjects being discussed. And if
they sink an article off the front page, they typically say so (and why).
Users, on the other hand... well some of them use flag as downvote.

1\. [http://i.imgur.com/MnUbho7.png](http://i.imgur.com/MnUbho7.png)

~~~
Houshalter
Maybe the domain is flagged? Or the user who submitted it?

This is really weird. The title isn't inflammatory at all, and the article is
pretty objective. The original article was way more controversial (see by the
number of flamewars in the comments) and yet didn't get flagged off the front
page.

